# Reps



## somody

On some vBulletin forums, there are rep points. You gain rep points and rep power when people rep you for helping. This would be good, especially for this forum! For example,  EDIT: XXXXX has them.


----------



## Jana337

somody said:
			
		

> On some vBulletin forums, there are rep points. You gain rep points and rep power when people rep you for helping. This would be good, especially for this forum! For example, xxx has them.


The name of another forum was deleted from your previous thread. Please do not promote other forums here, out of respect for this place.
If you used our search, you could find old discussions about reputation points. The feature was disabled, for good reasons I think.

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

somody said:
			
		

> You gain rep points and rep power when people rep you for helping. This would be good, especially for this forum!


 I'm not sure how this would be good.  After reading some past threads about reputation points, it seems to be out of synch with the forum as I know it -- a place where people help each other learn, not for recognition, points or reputation, but for the sake of learning.


----------



## LV4-26

Jana337 said:
			
		

> If you used our search, you could find old discussions about reputation points.


Thanks for decoding this for me, Jana. I was completely at a loss trying to figure out what "rep" could mean.

And no, I don't think rep points would be a good thing.


----------



## panjandrum

I find it strange that *somody*, who has been here for a week or two and has declared "I like this forum", is so determined to have the WR forums change.

Whereas those who have been around for much longer, and are part of what makes WR what it is, prefer to leave things the way they are


----------



## somody

panjandrum said:
			
		

> I find it strange that *somody*, who has been here for a week or two and has declared "I like this forum", is so determined to have the WR forums change.
> 
> Whereas those who have been around for much longer, and are part of what makes WR what it is, prefer to leave things the way they are


 We all have our own opinions...We shouldn't be put down for having them...


----------



## LV4-26

somody said:
			
		

> We all have our own opinions...We shouldn't be put down for having them...


Quite so. And you're right to give them. Everyone can benefit from everyone's ideas. Panjy was only underlining an apparent paradox, I presume.


----------



## panjandrum

Pointing out the paradox, and only gently suggesting giving the way things are a little longer.  This is a strange place, unlike anything I had come across before, and without any of the characteristics that I found unpleasant 
Panjy doesn't do put downs


----------



## cuchuflete

> You gain rep points and rep power when people rep you for helping.



That's exactly how it works here.  We have made a conscious decision to turn off the software accounting, which is subject to manipulation, and might provoke phoney popularity contests.  

As it stands now, if you are helpful, the other newbies and frequent contributors get to know, trust and respect you.  

As an organic sort of community, we don't need software counters for this.


----------



## GenJen54

> You gain rep points and rep power when people rep you for helping.



I'm sorry, I don't quite understand the purpose, or the need.  Everyone at WR is equally helpful in the areas where they feel they can make the best contributions.  I might not be the best at making suggestions in the FR-EN Forum, but when I do, it helps reinforce what I already know, and hopefully enlightens someone else with an opinion or idea they might not have thought of.

No recommendations or "votes" are going to make me any less or more helpful than I already am. In fact, keeping everyone at the same level of "reputation" gives equal validity to all forer@s, which we should have regardless.


----------

